# Company names ideas!



## ruiaarantes (Aug 11, 2016)

Hey guys can you help me? i wanna start a small business around the DSLR world, doing promotional videos, photography packages, party invitations, flyers, etc etc... I still didn't come up with a name for it and its really difficult to choose! Do you have any Ideas ? 
Appreciate it! 
THANKS!


----------



## table1349 (Aug 11, 2016)

Metro Goldwyn Mayer
Universal Pictures
Columbia Pictures
20th Century Fox
Warner Bros
Paramount Pictures
United Artists 
RKO 

A little information about you, your location etc. might help.


----------



## ruiaarantes (Aug 11, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Metro Goldwyn Mayer
> Universal Pictures
> Columbia Pictures
> 20th Century Fox
> ...



You're Right, sorry

My name is Rui Arantes, I'm from Portugal, City of Barcelos to be accurate, don't know how much more info is relevant but if you want more just ask please


----------



## table1349 (Aug 11, 2016)

Arantes Videography
Video by Rui

The name really isn't all that important.  The quality of the product will make or break the business not the name.  The name is just something to go along with the product.


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 11, 2016)

I think the name needs to say what you do and be easy to remember and easy to say. I don't speak Portuguese so can't offer any suggestions that would meet these criteria.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 11, 2016)

Kind of like Arantes Videografia or Vídeo por Rui?

It ain't perfect but it helps. Google Translate


----------



## AceCo55 (Aug 12, 2016)

Arantes Multimedia (or Portuguese equivalent)
Vision by Arantes


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 12, 2016)

Well my Portuguese is more than a bit rusty, but how about  Vai pentear macacos fotographia?

Seriously doubt anyone else has taken it, plus people will assume you must be a top notch photographer to use that as a business name.


----------



## KmH (Aug 12, 2016)

Arantes Productions
Arantes Multimedia works too.

What do you mean by the term 'photo packages'?

Frankly, it sounds like  you're planning on doing to many different things for just one business.
A very important first step is to research the market for your service and write a business and marketing plan.

Also using a DSLR to make promotional videos entails buying a lot of additional gear for the DSLR - external monitor, follow focus attachment, fluid video head on a really stable tripod, good microphone, yada, yada, yada. note too that most DSLRs shoot video using a rolling shutter.
For shooting video I would highly recommend using a camcorder. Most camcorders use a global shutter.
Global & Rolling Shutters


----------

